# Bait Hives on Public Land?



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

In about 4 years, just had my first one stolen. It was along a grown up right of way. When the right of way was mowed, the trap disappeared. This is private property and I had permission to have it there, but no one lives on this property.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I think it depends on what State you are in. For example I hear people in some states talking about pulling off along county roads and hanging traps, deer stands, etc. Here in Indiana every square inch of land I owned by someone. So just pulling off along side the road and hanging a trap would be trespassing. It is possible in other stats with large mountain ranges, etc. maybe there is just "public land" that nobody owns??? I don't know about that. Where I am at it is either owned by a person or is or a State Park. Either case you would have to get permission.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

If you are going to step on private land to place a trap, get permission. A trespass ticket usually costs more than a full hive.
Rules about trapping feral animals on publicly owned land will vary by jurisdiction. US Forest usually requires a trapping permit. BLM varies by field office. You might easily get official permission by asking. Get permission in writing or buy an official permit. state rules vary widely. "don't ask, don't tell" works for a lot of people.
In any case, with or without permission, bright white traps close to the trail or road will surely garner attention. Think camouflage. Flat earth-tones like gray or flat green work well. Keep enough distance that you can't pick it out at a glance.

I once had written permission to do a trap-out of a colony in a tree in a city cemetery. All I had to do was ask the town's Parks Director. I eventually decided placing swarm traps was a better option.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Make sure it is legal and you have permission.

Paint your traps (and hives) camouflage colors. If no one sees them you won't get them stolen.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

A suburban town near me has gotten involved with a big swarm-trapping plan (dozens of traps, I think) along bike trails and parks, etc. 

The idea keys off everybody's current concern about the "poor vanishing bees" and, to some extent the (better, IMO) idea that a swarm that winds up in a beekeeper's swarm trap isn't going to be winding up inside somebody's house or garage and make a nuisance of itself. I think the plan was an off-shoot of the local beekeeping club (Southern Adirondack Beekeeping Assoc., www.adirondackbees.org) but I think the town now expects it to happen each year. You could try doing a one-off approach to local authorities. You know, Save The Honey Bees! (And don't annoy the homeowners with bees in their attics.)

Enj.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Check local laws. Here in MO it's illegal to keep bees in any form on public land. Ironically the honeybee is the MO state insect too.


----------



## kygreer (May 16, 2015)

D Coates said:


> Check local laws. Here in MO it's illegal to keep bees in any form on public land.


But they can live in trees legally!

Thanks for the replies, I like the idea of getting permission through the parks dept. Could be a great way to spread out bait hives. We'll see!


----------

